# [Gehäusevorstellung] Fractal Design Node 304 - Das kleine Schwarze aus Schweden



## Noctua (25. Januar 2013)

*[Gehäusevorstellung] Fractal Design Node 304 - Das kleine Schwarze aus Schweden*

Hallo,

heute möchte ich das Fractal Design Node 304 vorstellen und über meine Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse berichten. Eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor einen Review zu schreiben, wurde aber dann doch überredet. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich das Gehäuse allerdings schon einige Zeit in Betrieb. Da ich Anfangs allerdings ein Moddingprojekt geplant hatte, habe ich einige Fotos geschossen. Daher bitte ich um Verständnis, wenn ich nicht zu jeder Kleinigkeit, gerade was das Auspacken betrifft, Fotos liefern kann. Auch Praxistests mit Gamergrafikkarten habe ich nicht gemacht, da sich diese mit dem Board (CPU-Sockelposition) und dem grossen CPU-Kühler nicht vereinen lassen. Und da das System a) bereits als HTPC, Videorekorder und NAS im Einsatz ist und b) es sich nicht um ein kostenloses Testsample handelt, ist mir der Umbauaufwand dafür etwas zu gross. Wenn sich allerdings genug Leute einen Test dazu wünschen, lasse ich vielleicht nochmal mit mir reden 

So und wer sich von der Einleitung nicht hat abschrecken lassen, den begrüsse ich zu meinem Review.

*0) Vorgeschichte*

Am Anfang stand die Idee mein altes HTPC-System in einem Define R3 durch ein kleines µATX/Mini-ITX-System zu ersetzen, da ich kein klassisches PC Gehäuse mehr im Wohnzimmer stehen haben wollte. Nach längerem Suchen hatte ich auch schon einige Gehäuse Auge, allerdings hatte mich keins 100%ig überzeugt. Am Ende waren ein Silverstone Sugo und ein Bitfenix Prodigy in der engeren Auswahl. Doch dann habe ich das Prodigy zufälligerweise mal im Conrad gesehen und festgestellt, dass es kaum kleiner als das R3 ist. Beim Sugo haben mich die sehr auffälligen Laufwerksblenden, die HDD-Montage und die geringe CPU-Kühlergrösse gestört. Nach einer weiteren Recherche bin ich dann auf das Node 304 gestossen. Bei diesem Gehäuse hat dann alles gepasst. Ganz besonders hat mich die glatte und unauffällige Front überzeugt. Doch nun zum Gehäuse selbst.

*1) Verpackung/Lieferumfang*

Bestellt hatte ich das Gehäuse Anfang Dezember 2012 bei Computeruniverse. Die Lieferung erfolgt schneller als gedacht, dafür nochmal Danke an dieser Stelle. Geliefert wird das Gehäuse Fractal-typisch in einem recht unauffälligem Pappkarton mit schwarzem Aufdruck. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verpackung des Gehäuses mit dem Board des Systems

Es ist dabei in einer Kunststofffolie eingepackt, wobei die Front zusätzlich mit einer Klebefolie geschützt ist. Das Ganze wird dann von einer Styropor-ähnlichen Umverpackung im Karton gehalten. Zusätzlich liegt im Karton noch eine kleine "Anleitung". In Diese habe ich allerdings keinen Blick geworfen.
Zudem gehören noch zwei 80mm Lüfter in der Front, ein 140mm Lüfter im Heck, Montagematerial und eine kleine Lüftersteuerung für drei Lüfter zum Lieferumfang. Für die beiden vorderen Lüfter wird zudem ein Staubfilter mitgeliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die mitgelieferten Lüfter samt Staubfilter und Lüftersteuerung im ausgebauten Zustand

*2) äussere Eindrücke*

Das Gehäuse hat klare Linien ohne grosse Schnörkeleien. Der Hauptwerkstoff ist Stahl, nur bei wenigen Teilen werden andere Werkstoffe verwendet. Es wird auch erstaunlich wenig Kunststoff verwendet. Die Front ist allerdings aus Kunststoff, welche mit schwarz eloxiertem, gebürstetem Alu verkleidet ist und oben und unten mit Meshgitter verkleidete Lufteinlässe hat. Rechts unten sieht man den Fractal Design Schriftzug und die Power-LED. Dadurch wirkt sie sehr edel und dezent.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Eindruck hat man auch beim restlichen Teil des Gehäuses. "Form follows function" wäre eine gute Beschreibung, wobei dies optisch durchaus ansprechend umgesetzt wurde. Auf der linken Seite befindet sich fast auf der kompletten Länge ein Öffnung über die eine eingebaute Grafikkarte Luft ziehen kann. Die Öffnung ist mit einem Mechgitter verkleidet und mit einem Staubfilter versehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die grosse Öffnung links




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die grosse Öffnung links (Sicht von Innen)

Auf der rechten Seite ist auf der Höhe des Netzteiles eine Öffnung vorhanden. Auch diese ist mit einem Meshgitter verkleidet. Da es sich hierbei um einen Luftausgang handelt, fehlt der Staubfilter hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kleine Öffnung rechts

Das Netzteil zieht über eine mit einem Staubfilter versehene Öffnung frische Luft. Dadurch dass es auf der rechten Seite direkt wieder rausbläst, trägt das Netzteil eher nicht zur Gehäuseentlüftung bei. Den Staubfilter im Boden kann man von aussen entfernen ohne das Netzteil ausbauen zu müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Gehäuseboden inkl. Lufteinlass

Auf der rechten Seite in der Frontabdeckung sind der Einschalter, zwei USB3.0-Buchsen und zwei Klinkebuchsen (z.B. für ein Headset) untergebracht. Die blaue Power-LED wird über Plexiglas nach aussen geführt. Die HDD-LED leuchtet weiss nach unten raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die "Frontanschlüsse"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Power-LED (rechts, blau) und die HDD-LED (unten, weiss)

Zum Äusseren kann man eigentlich nur sagen, dass es ein typisches Fractal Design Gehäuse ist. Wer einen bunten und auffälliges Gehäuse sucht, ist hier definitv falsch.


----------



## Noctua (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäusevorstellung Fractal Design Node 304 - Das kleine Schwarze aus Schweden*

*3) innere Eindrücke*

Jetzt kommen wir zu den inneren Eindrücken des Gehäuses. Auch hier macht das Gehäuse einen soliden und durchdachten Eindruck. Das zeigt sich zum einen dadurch, dass man den vorhandenen Platz sinnvoll nutzt und dadurch unnötige "Leerräume" vermeidet. Zum anderen bekommt man jede Menge Hardware ins Gehäuse und kann sogar hohe Turmkühler wie den Macho HR-02 verwenden. Zudem kann man ein normales ATX-Netzteil verwenden und ist nicht auf irgendwelche Sonderformen angewiesen. Auch das Lüftungskonzept wirkt sehr durchdacht. Lediglich eine Wasserkühlung bekommt man schlecht unter. Nun lassen wir aber mal die Bilder sprechen.

Wenn man den Gehäusedeckel entfernt erhält man folgenden Eindruck. Von der Seite sieht man links den 140mm Lüfter, rechts die beiden 80mm Lüfter. Links oben ist die Lüftersteuerung. Sehr auffällig sind auch die 3 weissen Festplattenkäfige. Bei der Sicht von oben sieht man die Lüftersteuerung etwas deutlicher. Auch die 2 weissen Fractal-typischen Slotblenden stechen hervor.
Zwei Kritikpunkte zu den Laufwerkskäfigen habe ich aber dennoch. Zum einen sind die Löcher für die 2,5" Laufwerke nicht 100-prozentig und zum anderen können nur die 3,5" Platten entkoppelt montiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne die 3 Laufwerkskäfige hat man dann folgende Ansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein Blick auf die 3 Laufwerkskäfige:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man die Gehäusefront entfernt sieht man von vorne die Montage der beiden 80mm Lüfter samt Gitter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hat man Blick auf das blanke Gehäuse vor sich. Das Kabel im Hintergrund dient als Verlängerung von der Rückseite des Gehäuses zum Netzteil. Der Rahmen dient der Montage des Netzteils. Deutlich sichtbar ist der Ausschnitt für den Schraubenzieher zur einfachen Montage des Netzteils.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schaut die Platine des Frontpanel aus. Das Kabel für den Front-Audioanschluss habe ich schon entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die folgenden beiden Bilder zeigen zwar schon eingebaute Hardware, verdeutlichen zum einem aber nochmal den Montage des Netzteils im Detail...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...sowie den Platz für die Grafikkarte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dadurch das fast die komplette Länge des Gehäuses genutzt werden kann, ist es möglich Grafikkarten von über 30cm Länge zu verbauen.

*4) Einbau der Hardware - Teil 1*

*4.1 Verwendete Hardware*

Mainboard: Asus P8H77-I
CPU: Intel Core i3-2120T
GPU: iGPU
RAM: 2x 2GB Kingston Value DDDR3-1333
CPU-Kühler 1: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (nur Kühlkörper)
CPU-Kühler 2: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (nur Kühlkörper)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 300W ATX 2.3
SSD: Samsung SSD 470 64GB
HDD-Konfiguration 1: 1x Samsung F2 500GB 5400rpm, 1x Samsung F4 2TB 5400rpm 
HDD-Konfiguration 2: 1x Samsung F2 500GB 5400rpm, 2x Samsung F4 2TB 5400rpm (Raid 1)
Lüfter: 1x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das verwendete Board und die CPU

Hierzu muss ich sagen, dass ich ursprünglich nur meinen alten ATX-HTPC in ein kleineres Gehäuse ziehen wollte. Die meiste Hardware habe ich für das neue System weiterverwendet und kann daher gut das Node 304 mit dem Define R3 vergleichen. Nicht mehr weiter verwendet wurden neben dem Gehäuse:
Mainboard: MSI ZH77A-G43 mit H77-Chipsatz
TV-Karte: Technotrend TT-1600 (wurde durch eine externe ersetzt)

*4.2 Besonderheiten bei der Montage*

In diesem Kapitel gehe ich auf paar Besonderheiten bei der Montage ein.

*Mainboard/CPU-Kühler/Netzteil*
Die stützende Querstrebe in der Mitte des Gehäuses kann man zur besseren Montage des Mainboards ausbauen. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht notwendig. Wichtig ist aber, dass man die Backplate des CPU-Kühlers vor dem Einbau des Mainboards montiert, da man im eingebauten Zustand nicht unter das Mainboard kommt. Montiert man zusätzlich noch den CPU-Kühler vor dem Einbau fädelt man das Board am besten von der (von vorne gesehen) linken Seite ein. Vorher sollte man natürlich die ATX-Blende im Gehäuse montieren 
Möchte man einen Hecklüfter verwenden, sollte man diesen auch besser vorher einbauen.
Nachdem man das Mainboard samt CPU-Kühler eingebaut hat, kann man anschliessend das Netzteil einbauen. Dies führt man ebenfalls von der linken Seite mit dem Stromanschluss nach rechts und dem grossen Lüfter nach unten ein und verschraubt es an der entsprechenden Halterung.

*Festplatten/SSD*
Für die Verkabelung der Festplatten empfehle ich auf kurze SATA-Kabel zu setzen. Die Standardkabel sind einfach zu lang und müssen in Schleifen verlegt werden. Ich würde 20cm bzw. 30cm (abhängig vom Boardlayout) lange Kabel empfehlen, wobei ich für meine 4 verbauten Platten 4x 20cm Kabel verwendet habe. Auch sind Kabel mit abgewinkelten Steckern wenig ratsam.
Hat man einen grossen Turmkühler verbaut und möchte den mittleren Festplattenkäfig verwenden, sollte man diesen zuerst ganz aussen einsetzen, verkabeln und erst anschliessend zur Mitte schieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die SATA-Kabel sollten nicht zu lang sein

Verwendet man eine gerade Anzahl an 3,5" Platten und eine SSD, so kann man diese auch aussen am Festplattenkäfig montieren. Dadurch spart man sich einen Festplattenkäfig. Man hält die SSD von aussen vor die Löcher und verschraubt sie von innen. Anschliessend kann man die beiden HDDs verschraube. Das Ganze schaut das wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Montage der SSD aussen am Festplattenkäfig


----------



## Noctua (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäusevorstellung Fractal Design Node 304 - Das kleine Schwarze aus Schweden*

*4.3 Impressionen von der Montage - Teil 1*

Hier gibt es hauptsächlich kommentierte Fotos vom Einbau bzw. von der eingebauten Hardware.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, können auch 120mm Lüfter problemos verbaut werden. Links oben war die vorinstallierte Lüftersteuerung untergebracht. Durch den Schlitz ging ein Hebel mit welchem man die Stufen regeln konnte. Da ich nur einen PWM-geregelten Lüfter verwende, habe ich die Steuerung entfernt. Darunter sieht man die Befestigung der Slotbleche.

So müsste man den HR-02 allerdings nach vorne gedreht einbauen, was mit den Festplatten (und in meinem Fall auch mit dem ATX-Stecker) sehr eng wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Macho HR-02 muss man also nach hinten gedreht einbauen. Das ganze schaut dann wie folgt aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend noch ein paar Eindrücke mit eingebautem Netzteil. Man sieht deutlich wie klein der Spalt zwischen Mainboard und Netzeil ist. Hinten passt höchstens noch ein Scythe Slip Stream Slim zwischen Gehäuserückwand und Kühlkörper.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 4-Pin P4-Kabel hat die richtige Länge, während das ATX-Kabel eigentlich zu lang ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig verkabelt sieht das Ganze dann so aus. Leider ist das USB3.0-Kabel gefühlt ein paar cm zu kurz. Hier sieht man auch noch die anfänglich verwendeten normalen SATA-Kabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfang des Jahres habe ich den HR-02 durch einen EKL Brocken ersetzt und bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich auf 20cm SATA-Kabel umgestellt. Der eLoop wanderte bei dieser Gelegenheit wieder an die Rückwand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Impressionen von beiden Seiten (die Frontpanelkabel waren ursprünglich nicht gesleevt),...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...von hinten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...und von oben. Wie man sieht ist hier ein wenig mehr Platz wie beim HR-02.
Man erkennt aber auch deutlich wieviel Platz noch für eine Grafikkarte ist, wenn man einen anderen CPU-Kühler und/oder ein anderes Board verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diesem Bild erkennt man, dass über dem Brocken noch ca 1cm Platz ist.


----------



## Noctua (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gehäusevorstellung Fractal Design Node 304 - Das kleine Schwarze aus Schweden*

*4.3 Impressionen von der Montage - Teil 2*

Vor kurzem habe ich den HTPC um die Funktion eines NAS erweitert. Dazu habe ich die eine Samsung F4 2TB 5400rpm aus meinem Hauptsystem zusätzlich in das Gehäuse gesteckt. Da die beiden 2TB-Platten bisher eh per Robocopy synchron gehalten hatte, habe ich ein Raid 1 daraus gemacht. Die Erweiterung hat keinerleit Probleme gemacht. Im mittleren Festplattenkäfig stecken die beiden 2TB Platten, im äusseren diue 500GB Platte und die SSD. Aber auch so wäre noch Platz für eine 2-Slot-Grafikkarte.

Hier die aktuelle Konfiguration im Überblick. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie man sieht geht es zwar etwas eng zu, aber man bekommt alles unter.

Hier noch eine Detailaufnahme der SATA-Kabelführung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5) Praxiserfahrungen und Fazit*

Die Temperaturen haben sich beim Wechsel vom R3 ins Node 304 nicht verändert. Die genauen Werte finde ich allerdings gerade nicht mehr. Im aktuellen System mit dem EKL Brocken liegt die Idle-Temperatur der CPU bei 30°C, unter Last (Prime95 "In-Place large FFts") bei 50°C. Die Temperaur der Festplatten liegen mit 27°C (SSD), 25°C (F2 500GB) und 29°C (2x F4 2TB Raid 1) leicht oberhalb der Raumtemperatur von 22°C. Im rein passiven Betrieb steigt die Temperatur der CPU allerdings auf 70°C an. 

Wenn man direkt vor dem System steht, hört man die Festplatten drehen. Ist man allerdings 1m vom System entfernt hört man keine Geräusche mehr vom System. Da das System ca 3m von der Couch entfernt steht, ist dies akzetabel.

Bezogen auf den aktuellen Standort des Systems sind die USB3.0-Anschlüsse auf der rechten Seite etwas ungünstig angebracht. Anderseits brauche ich die an diesem System eher selten, da ich es normalerweise per GB-LAN betanke. Und ausserdem ist für 2014 eine Renovierung des Wohnzimmers angesetzt, wo auch ein neuer TV-Schrank geplant ist.

Abschliessend kann ich sagen, dass ich den Wechsel nicht bereut habe. Fractal Design hat mit dem Node 304 meiner Meinung nach ein qualitativ hochwertiges und durchdachtes Gehäuse entwickelt, welches sich nicht hinter der Konkurrenz verstecken muss. Wer auf eine schlichte und hochwertige Optik wert liegt ist bei diesem Gehäuse ebenfalls gut aufgehoben. Und durch die Tatsache, dass man 6 Festplatten in dieses kleine Gehäuse bekommt, kann man es auch ideal als NAS verwenden. Auf den fehlenden Laufwerksschacht kann man meiner Meinung nach verzichten, da die Auswahl an externen optischen Laufwerken heutzutage sehr gross ist und man eigentlich auch kaum noch eines braucht. Ich persönlich finde, dass eine Laufwerksblende schlichte Optik nur zerstören und ausserdem noch viel Platz im Gehäuse verschwenden würde.

Und als kleinen Bonus noch ein Vergleichsfoto zwischen dem R3 und dem Node 304



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Gehäusevorstellung] Fractal Design Node 304 - Das kleine Schwarze aus Schweden*

Sehr schön, vor allem weil du so viele Bilder mit verbauter Hardware gemacht hast 

Für mich wäre das Case erstmal nix, weil ich i-wie mehr Platz brauche, aber dennoch find ich die Front sehr edel+schlicht, bzw. das Case hat echt mehr Potenzial für Hardware als ich dachte.
Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke auch deinen Test in unserer kleinen FD Gruppe im Archiv für Interessierte.


----------



## Jabberwocky (13. März 2014)

*AW: [Gehäusevorstellung] Fractal Design Node 304 - Das kleine Schwarze aus Schweden*

Sehr schöne Vorstellung 

Dank diesem Gehäuse hat sich bei mir das Thema Eigenbau NAS ziemlich in den Vordergrund gedrängt


----------



## -sori- (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Gehäusevorstellung] Fractal Design Node 304 - Das kleine Schwarze aus Schweden*

Hey, ich hätte evtl. Noch ein paar Fragen:
-Wieviel Platz ist zwischen hinterer Wand und Netzteil?
-Kann man die Front umdrehen, sodass die Anschlüsse links sind?


----------

